# Please Help! Penny has a Heart Murmur...



## CospenChi (Oct 18, 2011)

My poor girl Penny has been diagnosed with a Grade 3 (approx) Heart Murmur! Thank the lord we caught it early, we started her on her medication from the vets today. 
We noticed Penny had been panting slightly more than usual in the evening, so we took her up to the vet. Penny does pant quite often, when she is in the car, or out on some trip or a longer than normal walk, but that's just a habit.
Penny is 9 years old, and we have had her 3 years and a bit, so I knew she wouldn't be with us as long us our first Chi, Cosmo, who is 6 and who we have had since he was three weeks old.
But to hear that... I've been so worried since yesterday, when one vet diagnosed her. So we went to another for a second opinion, and it was true.
The vet said the Heart Murmur was probably caused by the amount of puppies she has had from her previous owner (breeder). Penny has had no puppies with our other Chi Cosmo, and has been relaxing and loving life in our house. 
Penny has had many litters, and in her last, a litter of ten (although not all puppies survived) she had to get a Cesarean Section which left a scar of course, but has never caused her problems until now. And before this, she has always been an active, healthy Chi. She remains active, and her normal self really apart from a little more evening panting.
We have contacted a Cardiologist for an appointment, because he is fully booked via vet at the moment, and we really need her seen as quick as possible, and he is based not far from our home.
I will update on this, but I really need some help!
Does anyone know anything about this, or has anyone experienced this before with a pet? I would really appreciate advice. Thanks.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't have any experience, but I hope Penny gets better! I will send good thoughts her way


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes my last chi had it from an early age,he was put on meds for the rest of his life and you know what he lived till he was 17 and it wasn't the heart ,why he had to have him put to sleep it was another illness,so please don't worry you caught it early and i hope he'll have a long and healthy life


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Heart murmurs are pretty common in Golden Retrievers to and stage 3 isn't too bad. With medication she can live a long and fulfilling life. She's very lucky to have you as an owner not alot of people recognize the sometimes subtle hints.


----------



## CospenChi (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone! 
I was just playing with Penny, and she seems normal. Playful, smart, loving... That's Penny! 
Penny should be seen by a Cardiologist by next week, maybe sooner. I am trying to be optimistic, and thanks for helping. 
My boy Cosmo is getting a little jealous, but he knows why Penny is getting extra special attention. I'm giving him lots of special attention and love, too. 
I'll post updates. Thanks again. <3


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

great work catching it early!
Keep us posted. Thoughts and Prayers for Penny!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Our Hannah (who we didn't get till she was 11) was also a product of over breeding. She has a grade 2 heart murmur and is doing great. Our vet just warned us to keep her on a low fat/low sodium diet as a precaution and make sure she doesn't over due it when playing with our other 2 dogs. I think Penny will be fine. The cardiologist will let you know if she needs any special meds or diet but will probably tell you the same thing we are. Don't be alarmed...with a little extra TLC she will be just fine.


----------



## CospenChi (Oct 18, 2011)

*Penny Update*

Hello everyone! 
Thanks again for all the help  
I'm sorry I haven't updated you for a while- I've been really busy with Christmas and the New Year! I should be on more during Summer as it's not a very busy time for me. 
Penny was seen be a Cardiologist and the results were a relief! She told us that Penny has a very mild Heart Murmur and that she doesn't even require any medication! 
Penny has been doing great and is back to her old self- if she ever changed! 
I'll keep you posted as often as I can. 
Thanks everybody!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear she's doing better!! I've been dealing with a lot of heart problems since we got Julian. He is on two medications, but we are also following a natural regimine too.

I do feel I have to say, though; that for anyone who may come across this searching for heart issues; PLEASE do not let your veterinarian pressure you into purchasing any of the Hills Prescription Diet (Like H/D or K/D if meds taking toll on the kidneys is the concern.) That stuff is horrible and does more harm than good. And vets to this day are insisting that it's "scientifically the best." It's crap. Fortunately nowadays people are starting to know better as they do their own research, but vets barely touch nutrition in schools; and companies like Science Diet & Hills are the ones funding them. 

I just can't emphasize enough as I've heard way too many cases of dogs with heart issues doing worse on Hills foods than on any 6-star or raw diet. So just please, do your own research and not just rely on your vet when it comes to prescription diets for heart issues... it's not worth losing your pet over!!


----------



## mestacy73 (May 8, 2012)

*detected a heart murmur on my Emma, too.*

I was wondering how Penny was doing since you posted your news on the heart murmur. Yesterday my vet detected a level 4 on my 9 year old princess, Emma. This has never been mentioned before, and was told since she has no symptoms, she should be fine with meds. I'm still upset and a little scared and would love to hear how you and Penny are doing and if you have any advise that you could share.
Thank you and I pray that Penny is doing well.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sending lots of healing vibes to Penny and Emma! I wish them both long, happy lives.


----------



## Laura56083 (Sep 2, 2012)

My little girl has always had a heart murmur since she was 3. It only started of with a grade 1/2 but gradually increased to a 3/4 by the time she turned 7 in April of this year. As the vet noticed the murmur getting worse and her starting to pant at night even when she was trying to sleep they had us see a cardiologist for an ultrasound which unfortunately proved heart disease. She takes Enacard twice a day to prevent heart failure and hopefully let her live a long happy life. I have found that keeping her inside in AC when it's hot helps a lot and I make her relax after she's been playing for a bit and starts to pant. I was wondering if any of your chi's have any type of allergies? If so what do you do for them since steroids are out of the question for heart conditions. I hope they're all doing great!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

